# Anyone tell me what this email error message means pls?



## triumphboy (Dec 10, 2015)

Could anyone please tell me what the below error message means please (the email I sent bounced back with this error message)? 
I am the sender, ****@anglocontinental.net. Is this an issue at my end, or the recipient's? Says something about a 'blacklist'? Mine or theirs? Any idea what needs to be done to fix it?
Any insight greatly appreciated, thanks a lot :smile:



This message was created automatically by mail delivery software.

A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:

****[email protected]
SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<****[email protected]>:
host mail.natron-hayat.ba [213.153.129.26]: 550 79.170.43.33 blacklisted at dnsbl-1.uceprotect.net

------ This is a copy of the message, including all the headers. ------

Return-path: <****@anglocontinental.net>
Received: from mailscanlb0.hi.local ([10.0.44.160] helo=mailscan3.hi.local)
by mailscan-g67.hi.local with esmtp (Exim 4.80.1)
(envelope-from <****@anglocontinental.net>)
id 1a72cx-0004mD-17
for ****[email protected]; Thu, 10 Dec 2015 14:55:27 +0000
Received: from mailscanlb0.hi.local ([10.0.44.160] helo=mail40.extendcp.co.uk)
by mailscan3.hi.local with esmtps (UNKNOWNHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384:256)
(Exim 4.80.1)
(envelope-from <****@anglocontinental.net>)
id 1a72cv-0002H3-4Z
for ****[email protected]; Thu, 10 Dec 2015 14:55:25 +0000
Received: from host86-132-107-70.range86-132.btcentralplus.com ([86.132.107.70] helo=****.barker.local.home)
by mail40.extendcp.com with esmtpsa (TLSv1HE-RSA-AES256-SHA:256)
(Exim 4.80.1)
id 1a72ct-00053d-Gi; Thu, 10 Dec 2015 14:55:23 +0000
From: Anglo <****@anglocontinental.net>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=utf-8
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
Subject: ERS
Date: Thu, 10 Dec 2015 14:55:14 +0000
Message-Id: <[email protected]>
Cc: Cliff Barker <****@anglocontinental.net>
To: **** Mulalic <****[email protected]>
Mime-Version: 1.0 (Mac OS X Mail 8.2 \(2098\))
X-Mailer: Apple Mail (2.2098)
X-Authenticated-As: ****@anglocontinental.net
X-Extend-Src: mailout


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Your ISP bounced it back based on the recipient being on a blacklist. If you know the person either ask them directly or call your ISP.


----------



## triumphboy (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks so much, really appreciate your help! :smile:


----------

